# Restocking 55 gal tank



## afsoccerguy (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I just did some remodeling of my house and emptied my 55 gal of its fish residence. They were all small fish, except for one, and there is about 7-8 of them. They are now living in my 10 gal tank. BUT anyways...

I wanted to turn my 55 gal tank into a cichlid tank. I have an undergravel filter system, tank side filter system, and UV sanitizer that can be used. I have some live plants, and wood pieces to help with natural filtering. Also a growing collection of rocks to create hiding places.

What kind of cichlids would be good to start stocking my tank with? Ive heard that if you add cichlids at different times the ones in the tank longer will be more aggressive to the newer ones. I found a local pet store that has a 55 gal cichlid started set of about 6 or 7 cichlids. But when I was at the local mega pet store there was an red or orange cichlid (I think) that would eventually learn to eat from your hands and I thought that was cool.

Also, back to the top of my story, I have a stripe raphael catfish that seems alittle too big for my 10 gal tank. It is about 3.5-4" long and about .75" wide. Would it be ok in the tank with the cichlids or would be get attacked because it changes hiding places and cichlids lay claim to them?

THANKS!


----------

